# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Αποποίηση βοήθειας προς τον Σύλλογο

## Philip

> *Όλοι μαζί*, ας τον βοηθήσουμε, ενώνοντας τις δυνάμεις μας, συμβάλλοντας στην επίτευξη των κοινών στόχων!..


Προσωπικά εγώ όπως είναι σήμερα τα πράγματα (που μόνο όσοι είναι στην κλίκα απολαμβάνουν) δεν έχω σκοπό να δώσω σε κανέναν την βοήθεια μου.

---Philip---

Edited by Vigor @ 10:45 Παρ 14 Ιουλ 2006
Προήλθε μετά από διάσπαση από εδώ:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14019 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14019 Internet

----------


## acoul

> Προσωπικά εγώ όπως είναι σήμερα τα πράγματα (που μόνο όσοι είναι στην κλίκα απολαμβάνουν) δεν έχω σκοπό να δώσω σε κανέναν την βοήθεια μου.
> 
> ---Philip---


Παράτα τη πίκρα γαλαζομάτη και κατέβα μια βόλτα σήμερα από τη λέσχη να τα πούμε από κοντά ... η κλίκα θέλει αντι-κλίκες  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Ρε παιδιά τι κλίκες και μαλακίες λέτε,μιά προσπάθεια από πορωμένους με τα ασυρματα δίκτυα είναι,μία προσπάθεια απο αυτούς πού αγαπάνε την δουλειά τους,μία προσπάθεια από αυτούς πού είναι ερωτευμένοι μ αυτό πού κάνουν στην ζωή τους.Τόσο κακό είναι να θέλουν να μοιραστούν την γνώση τους με άλλους?Έλεος.......ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙ ΖΗΤΑΤΕ.....ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ.......????
Νίκος

----------


## papashark

Και όμως Νίκο, δεν είναι έτσι για όλους.

Κάποιοι δουλεύουν μόνο με ανταλλάγματα (δώσε και μένα ιντερνετ μπάρμπα).

----------


## nikpanGR

Xαλάλι τους ρε συ Πάνο,η πλειονότητα όμως παραμένει free....Μην κολλάμε σε εξαιρέσεις....Καλά το πάνε το βαπόρι μέχρι στιγμής..

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Philip
> 
> Προσωπικά εγώ όπως είναι σήμερα τα πράγματα (που μόνο όσοι είναι στην κλίκα απολαμβάνουν) δεν έχω σκοπό να δώσω σε κανέναν την βοήθεια μου.
> 
> ---Philip---
> 
> 
> Παράτα τη πίκρα γαλαζομάτη και κατέβα μια βόλτα σήμερα από τη λέσχη να τα πούμε από κοντά ... η κλίκα θέλει αντι-κλίκες


Παρακάλεσα και εγώ να κατέβει μπας και πούμε τίποτα απο κοντά....
θα δούμε...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Βασικά εγώ φοβάμαι την ημέρα που η εξουσία θα μεταφερθεί στα χέρια μιας ομάδας από πικραμένους…..

Αν ξέρουμε τι πραγματικά σας πικραίνει ίσως να μπορέσουμε να αποφύγουμε αυτή την συντέλεια και να τα βρούμε όλοι μαζί. Αυτός είναι για μένα ενός ωραίος στόχος για το μέλλον του συλλόγου…

Από την άλλη αν για εσάς η πίκρα είναι ένα συμβόλαιο ζωής ή επάγγελμα… καλύτερα να παραμείνετε εκτός ελεύθεροι, αγέρωχοι και ωραίοι…

Συμμαχίες πικραμένων είναι ένα κακό σπορ που έχει ανατηχθεί τελευταία με αφορμές παιδικές τουλάχιστον. Μου πήραν τον server, δεν με παίζουν με τους όρους ΜΟΥ, δεν θέλω internet, δεν μου έβγαλαν λινκ, δεν με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο, δεν βάζουν linux, δεν δεν δεν δεν …. Καθίστε και σκεφτείτε λίγο…

Acoul η συμμαχίες με κάθε τυχαίο πικραμένο δεν σημαίνει ότι φέρνουν συμπαγή εξουσία… κάθε άλλο μάλιστα… ειδικά αν αυτή η ομάδα έχει σαθρά θεμέλια το μόνο που θα καταφέρετε είναι να πάρετε και τους άλλους στον λαιμό σας… Βλέπε εσωτερικές διαμάχες, δερμάτινες καρέκλες, σπατάλες, 4GB, και ίσως ένα σύλλογο στον δρόμο, επαίτη και με το χέρι ανοιχτό για ελεημοσύνες… μην πω και ρεζίλι στην κοινή γνώμη από τα αποτυχημένα επιδοτούμενα λουκάνικα

Papashark… μην ρίχνεις άλλες ξυλιές στα χέρια αυτών που στα απλώνουν ανιδιοτελώς

Dti…. Είσαι και μαμω τα παιδιά, διορατικός, ασταμάτητος, έχουμε δουλέψει, ταξιδέψει, ψωνίσει, φάει μαζί κτλ κτλ ήρεμα δώσε άποψη γραμμή και πρόθεση και πάμε να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε ώστε να μπορέσουμε να αξιοποιήσουμε την background δουλειά σου με ρεαλιστικούς στόχους. Άσε τις κόνξες… δεν βοηθάμε κανένα και αναλώνουν εσένα και τους πάντες χωρίς λόγο…

Philip… αχ βρε κερατουκλη… αφού σας το έφτιαξε το traffic shaping ο spiro και άλλοι 10 ειδικοί ξύνουν το κεφάλι τους για να μπορείτε όλοι να μοιραστείτε 4Mbit ισόποσα ακόμα και όταν υποπέσετε στην περίπτωση 1000.3.9/45 από τις 5 δισεκατομμύρια πιθανότητες priority, application marking, queue type, bandwidth allocation, και ταχύτητας ανέμου…. Από την άλλη έχουμε υπογράψει συμβόλαιο με τον διάβολο ότι δεν θα εμπορικοποιηθει το δίκτυο…. Εσείς εκεί οι 2-3 θα παίξετε μαζί μας ή θα συνεχίσετε αυτό το επάγγελμα… άσε που δεν έχει και καλή σύνταξη

Grow up and face the music…. Αφήστε τα τσαλίμια και πάμε να κάνουμε δουλίτσα χωρίς φωνές, ίντριγκες και εγωισμούς (και το όχι πρέπει να έχει θέση στο λεξιλόγιο μας)… πόσες φορές θα πρέπει να απλώσουμε το χέρι εμείς οι άλλοι, οι νέοι, οι ποιο ουδέτεροι (ας πούμε) με όρεξη? Άλλη μια ξυλιά σε αυτό το χέρι? Ήμαρτον

Ο άσπονδος φίλος και της πίκρας και της χαράς.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Γειά σου NetTraptor μεγάλε κριτή όλων. Την δική σου κριτική δεν βλέπω, όπως δεν βλέπω κριτική για τον σύλλογο, για τους αμπελόκηπους, κλπ. Είναι εύκολο να φταίνε πάντα οι άλλοι  ::  




> Papashark… μην ρίχνεις άλλες ξυλιές στα χέρια αυτών που στα απλώνουν ανιδιοτελώς


Ε, τι να κάνουμε, όταν τα απλώνουν με την παλάμη προς τα επάνω ως "επαίτες", σκανδαλίζομαι, μπαίνω σε πειρασμό, και ρίχνω ξυλιές  ::   :: 


Πάντως κάποιες πλάτες ακόμα πονάνε από το μαστίγωμα αυτών των χεριών, αλλά ουδώλος πείραξε αρκετούς από εσάς που γκρινιάζετε τώρα.

Εμ, στην δική σας πλάτη γινόταν....  ::

----------


## Billgout

Σε 'οτι είπε ο NetTraptor....

Μη χάνεις το Δάσος γιατί βλέπεις το Δέντρο.
Υπάρχει πάντως μια γενικότερη και ίσως ηθελημένη άγνοια για το ποιοι είναι οι 2-3. Μήπως τελικά οι 2-3 είναι περισσότεροι και οι περισσότεροι είναι 2-3?
Τώρα για τους πικραμένους μη φοβάσαι να το δεις το σενάριο. Το βλέπουμε εδώ και καιρό.

ΥΓ. Είμαστε κάποια άτομα, αρκετά μεγάλοι για να κρίνουμε και δούμε καταστάσεις. Ίσως γι' αυτο να μπορούμε να κριθούμε κιόλλας  :: 

Προσωπικά...Όταν απλώνω χέρι καλής θελήσεως φροντίζω να μην έχω όρθιο το μεσαίο δάκτυλο, και πάνω απ' όλα να το απλώνω πριν κάνω καγκουρίες.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω να κρίνω και πολλά για μένα αυτό είναι καθήκον σας…. 
Προσωπικά δεν νομίζω ότι θα βρείτε τίποτα στην ντουλάπα μου… ίσως 3-4 πιάτα και ένα φορτηγό εξοπλισμό… 

Τα μεσαία δάκτυλα μπορείτε να τα κρατήσετε για τις δύσκολες ώρες του χειμώνα… για άλλη μια φορά ξυλιά??? Αι ρε … σοβαρολογούμε τώρα? τι πικραμένες απαντήσεις είναι αυτές πάλι… το Prozac το έχετε σκεφτεί?

Κουραστήκαμε… φτάνει… σιγά σιγά τα δάκτυλα της παλάμης ανοίγουν σε άλλο σχήμα… Πενταδάκτυλος λέγετε το βουνό?

Ουφ.. κούραση και άγχος πάλι τσάμπα…  :: 

Πρέπει να σταματήσω να εμπλέκομαι.... παλι Μ@λ@κ@ με κάνετε να αισθάνομαι…. Ίσως τελικά να έχουν δίκιο?  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Καλά οι άλλοι είναι μικροί, έχουν απορίες, έχουν ένα επαναστατικό κάπως …. Εσύ βρε τι έγινε ξανάνιωσες? Τι είναι τούτα …


Εχω λόγο , και θα έπρεπε να τον ξέρεις...
ποτέ δεν κοβόντουσταν πράγματα χωρίς αιτιολογία,
κάποτε πρώτα έβγαινε ο λόγος και μετά η πράξη,
πλέον η πράξη προτρέχει, και ο λόγος απουσιάζει...




> Το αν δεν απασχολείτε το δίκτυο είναι γιατί απλώς δεν θέλει ή βαριέται μην κοροϊδευόμαστε…


Το γνωρίζουμε αυτό, δεν κοροιδευόμαστε,
το θέμα είναι ότι έχει γίνει εκμεταλεύσιμο...





> όσο για την επιλεκτική δρομολόγηση μόνος σου ξέρεις ότι αυτοί είναι που πασχίζουν 1,5 χρόνο για να ΜΗΝ πειράζουμε το routing, Για να μην κόβουμε περιοχές, Για να μην φιλτράρουμε, Για να μην ρίχνουμε διαδρομές….να μην να μην
> 
> Αααααα τι να πω… κουμου κουμου γικο κου κου…


Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς... 
έχω στοιχεία απλά δεν τα έχω συλλέξει όλα ακόμα,
θα τα κάνω μια λίστα και θα τα βγάλω εκεί που πρέπει και όταν πρέπει...





> Δεν υπάρχει ούτε δίκτυο ούτε σύλλογος… απλά υπάρχει ένα δίκτυο με ένα σύλλογο που καλό είναι να βάλουν ένα χεράκι… αν δεν γουστάρουν τους δεχόμαστε όπως είναι και τους κάνουμε παρέα… από την άλλη μη μου τους κύκλους τάραττε λέει το μαγαζί… μιας και τελικά μόνο αυτοί παράγουν έργο … άντε και μια δυο εξαιρέσεις...


  :: 
ούτε αυτό ισχύει ...
μου φαίνεται ότι ζεις μόνο στο Ν.Ψυχικό και στα Βριλλήσια που τα πράγματα έχουν παρακμάσει, απο την πρωτοπορία του παρελθόντως...
κάνε μια γύρα , μίλα με κόσμο, δεν κάνω ότι κάνω τυχαία, βλέπω απόψεις αντιδράσεις , συμπεριφορές...
 ::

----------


## lambrosk

Και για να το διευκρινήσω γιατί το παραπάνω ακουγόταν πολιτικάντικο....

Δεν θα κατέβω στις εκλογές του Συλλόγου,

θα κατέβω όμως στις Δημοτικές.... 
 ::   ::   ::  (σιγά μην....)  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ούτε αυτό ισχύει ...
> μου φαίνεται ότι ζεις μόνο στο Ν.Ψυχικό και στα Βριλλήσια που τα πράγματα έχουν παρακμάσει, απο την πρωτοπορία του παρελθόντως...
> κάνε μια γύρα , μίλα με κόσμο, δεν κάνω ότι κάνω τυχαία, βλέπω απόψεις αντιδράσεις , συμπεριφορές...


Ναι καλά μην ορκίζεσαι… το που πάω και χώνω το αφτί μου, τα χέρια μου και….  ::   ::   ::  δεν θα το μάθει κανένας σας ποτέ… και δεν χρειάζεται να το ξεμπροστιάζω, δεν μου αρέσουν οι ισχυρές τυμπανοκρουσίες.… ξέρω πολύ καλά τι λέω…

Στα άλλα συμφωνούμε αλλά δεν θέλεις να το παραδεχτείς…

Και τέλος πες μας τον λόγο, δώσε και τα στοιχεία… να ξαλαφρώσει η καρδιά σου τζιέρι μου.. μέχρι τότε … υπομονή άσε το Keyboard κάτω…

----------


## lambrosk

> Ναι καλά μην ορκίζεσαι… το που πάω και χώνω το αφτί μου, τα χέρια μου και….    δεν θα το μάθει κανένας σας ποτέ… και δεν χρειάζεται να το ξεμπροστιάζω, δεν μου αρέσουν οι ισχυρές τυμπανοκρουσίες.… ξέρω πολύ καλά τι λέω…


Το ότι είσαι η πιο τριγυρίστρα το ξέρουμε ,
όμως συνήθως στήνεις κόμβους, (και αρκετούς παναθεμά σε...  ::  )
και υποδειγματικά (για Mikrotik  ::  )
ακούς όμως τις αντιδράσεις των γύρω της εκάστοτε περιοχής?




> Στα άλλα συμφωνούμε αλλά δεν θέλεις να το παραδεχτείς…


Πες τα άλλα να τα παραδεχτώ....




> Και τέλος πες μας τον λόγο, δώσε και τα στοιχεία… να ξαλαφρώσει η καρδιά σου τζιέρι μου.. μέχρι τότε … υπομονή άσε το Keyboard κάτω…


θα γίνει εκεί που πρέπει,δεν ζητάω μέχρι τότε τίποτα παραπάνω απο το παρακάτω...



> ποτέ δεν κοβόντουσταν πράγματα χωρίς αιτιολογία,
> κάποτε πρώτα έβγαινε ο λόγος και μετά η πράξη,
> πλέον η πράξη προτρέχει, και ο λόγος απουσιάζει...

----------


## paravoid

> Από linux ξέρει όσο ο Φαίδων και ο Αχιλλέας μαζί.  
> Ίσως και παραπάνω


Πιάσε πέντε κιλά γνώσεις Linux μπάρμπα  :: 
Δεν αμφισβητώ τις γνώσεις της Στέλλας (όχι πως την ξέρω, θα ήθελα να την γνωρίσω βέβαια, όπως κάθε Linuxά εδώ μέσα), αλλά μην προσπαθείς να κάνεις "μετρήσεις", για τους εξής λόγους:
α) Οι "γνώσεις" δεν είναι μετρήσιμες.
β) Δεν ξέρεις το αντικείμενο
γ) Δεν ξέρεις τι ξέρει η Στέλλα
δ) Δεν ξέρεις τι ξέρει ο Αχιλλέας
ε) Δεν ξέρεις τι ξέρω εγώ

Με άλλα λόγια, μην είσαι _τόσο_ Κλαδάκης  ::

----------


## Philip

> Η προσφορά σου Αχιλλέα, σε αυτό το forum ήταν θετική και αναμφισβήτητη.
> Κάποιες στιγμές όμως, ήταν πολύ αρνητική.


Πάλι καλά που παραδέχεσαι και κάτι 

Αλήθεια στα αρνητικά όπου έχεις εσύ σου τα είπε ποτέ κανείς ?

Ο υπερβολικός όπως πάντα ταμία μας


---Philip---

----------


## nkladakis

αμέσως τσίμπησε  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ακούς όμως τις αντιδράσεις των γύρω της εκάστοτε περιοχής?


Τα ακούω και τα γράφω εκεί που πρέπει… ανάλογα… 

Αλλά για πες μας και εσύ… κάτι θα ξέρεις…  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nkladakis
> 
> Από linux ξέρει όσο ο Φαίδων και ο Αχιλλέας μαζί.  
> Ίσως και παραπάνω
> 
> 
> Πιάσε πέντε κιλά γνώσεις Linux μπάρμπα 
> Δεν αμφισβητώ τις γνώσεις της Στέλλας (όχι πως την ξέρω, θα ήθελα να την γνωρίσω βέβαια, όπως κάθε Linuxά εδώ μέσα), αλλά μην προσπαθείς να κάνεις "μετρήσεις", για τους εξής λόγους:
> α) Οι "γνώσεις" δεν είναι μετρήσιμες.
> ...


Κι ομως, ειστε το πιο ταιριαστο ζευγαρι...αντε να κανονισουμε και τιποτα  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Α! αυτά καί άλλα πολλά απο μένα που δεν είμαι PR-suchtig.... καί δεν κωλοτρίβομαι να με μάθουν καί οι πέτρες. Αυτοί ξέρουν περισσότερα


Ναι όμως με αυτό το post τώρα σε έμαθαν και εσένα μερικές πετρίτσες και πετρούλες παραπάνω και έγινες και εσύ λίγο περισσότερο διάσημος από πριν, καταθέτοντας δόση προβληματισμού. Μήπως και εσένα κάπου κατά βάθος σε τρώει λίγο αυτή η ριμάδα η δόξα; Δεν είναι κακό, οι αρχαίοι ημών ελάμβαναν μέρος στα Ολυμπιακά αθλήματα για ένα κλαράκι ελιάς, αυτή τη περιβόητη δόξα και όχι για παχυλές επιταγές του σπόσνορα σήμερα ...

----------


## dti

> Κι ομως, ειστε το πιο ταιριαστο ζευγαρι...*αντε να κανονισουμε και τιποτα*


Τούρτα No2;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Κι ομως, ειστε το πιο ταιριαστο ζευγαρι...*αντε να κανονισουμε και τιποτα*  
> 
> 
> Τούρτα No2;


Ναι αλλά αυτή θα είναι γαμήλια… μην πω τίποτα άλλο κρίνοντας από αυτά που είδα… 3πατη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ygk
> 
> Α! αυτά καί άλλα πολλά απο μένα που δεν είμαι PR-suchtig.... καί δεν κωλοτρίβομαι να με μάθουν καί οι πέτρες. Αυτοί ξέρουν περισσότερα 
> 
> 
> Ναι όμως με αυτό το post τώρα σε έμαθαν και εσένα μερικές πετρίτσες και πετρούλες παραπάνω και έγινες και εσύ λίγο περισσότερο διάσημος από πριν, καταθέτοντας δόση προβληματισμού. Μήπως και εσένα κάπου κατά βάθος σε τρώει λίγο αυτή η ριμάδα η δόξα; Δεν είναι κακό, οι αρχαίοι ημών ελάμβαναν μέρος στα Ολυμπιακά αθλήματα για ένα κλαράκι ελιάς, αυτή τη περιβόητη δόξα και όχι για παχυλές επιταγές του σπόσνορα σήμερα ...



Κοίταξέ με μέχρι την στιγμή του συγκεκριμένου Post καί απο το Post καί έπειτα....
O χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος κριτής!

Επι τη ευκαιρεία, Αργύρη το "τραίνο της πεμπτουσίας" το έχασες καλέ μου! Το "αμύητους" το εξέλαβα σαν εμπαιγμό καί το Post σου πήγε στο δικό μου trash can!

Καλημέρα

----------


## acoul

> Κοίταξέ με μέχρι την στιγμή του συγκεκριμένου Post καί απο το Post καί έπειτα....
> O χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος κριτής!


φοβάμαι ότι άρχισες να μου ολισθαίνεις όμως και εσύ προς το τραινάκι της δόξας, καλοδεχούμενος βέβαια - join the club, it's fun και έχει πολύ χρήμα, ή είναι απλά κάποιο ζαρζαβατικό που ξέφυγε από την κερκίδα να μην ανησυχώ ...  ::

----------


## thalexan

Το τρενάκι της δόξας...

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ygk
> 
> Κοίταξέ με μέχρι την στιγμή του συγκεκριμένου Post καί απο το Post καί έπειτα....
> O χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος κριτής!
> 
> 
> φοβάμαι ότι άρχισες να μου ολισθαίνεις όμως και εσύ προς το τραινάκι της δόξας, καλοδεχούμενος βέβαια - join the club, it's fun και έχει πολύ χρήμα, ή είναι απλά κάποιο ζαρζαβατικό που ξέφυγε από την κερκίδα να μην ανησυχώ ...


Τι να σου πώ Αλέξανδρε?
Η δική μου θέση πάντα ήταν: Αφεντικό στην ταράτσα μου.-
Διατύπωσα, απο τις συναναστροφές μου, τις σκέψεις μου σχετικά καί.... απ' ότι φαίνεται/"φοβάμαι" κοντεύω να μπλέξω με τα "πίτουρα"!
Ασε τον χρόνο να κυλήσει καί να σου δώσει τις απαντήσεις, αφού δεν θέλεις να δείς προς τα πίσω καί να καταλάβεις. 
Μήπως, μεταξύ άλλων, σου διαφεύγει ότι το σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά για το εάν θα χαραμίσω το αστείο ποσό για την συνδρομή μου στο σύλλογο?
"Ζαρζαβατικά" λέτε τους σιωπηλούς αναγνώστες (αναγνώστες=κερκίδα?) του forum? (forum=γήπεδο?)
Δεν τον έχω τον "κώδικα"  :: 
*Εάν* είναι όπως παραπάνω περιέγραψα, θα έπρεπε να ανησυχείς που δεν ξεφεύγουν καί άλλα "ζαρζαβατικά" απο την κερκίδα!  ::

----------

